# alsa problem (amixer)

## Neotux

hi!

ich hab alsa soweit "eingerichtet" und wollte nun die stummschaltung mit amixer aufheben.

da kam erst ein Fehler dann hab ich die 2 module, die genannt wurden nochmal neu geladen, und es geht immernoch nicht:

#amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

#rmmod -r snd-mixer-oss

#rmmod -r snd-pcm-oss

#insmod snd-mixer-oss

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o

#insmod snd-pcm-oss

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o

#amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

was soll ich da noch machen? also was habe ich vergessen und warum geht es so nicht?

----------

## McPringle

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was soll ich da noch machen? also was habe ich vergessen und warum geht es so nicht?

 

Ich bin kein Linux-Profi und mit Gentoo kenne ich mich auch noch nicht richtig aus. Als ich genau dieses Problem hatte, habe ich meinen PC neu gestartet. Danach gings. Anscheinend war noch irgendwo irgendetwas geladen, was Probleme bereitete.

hth

McPringle

----------

## Damian

Was ich hier vermisse (zsb. in der maodule.autoload) ist die angabe deiner soundkarte.

also kernel mit soundunterstützung compilieren ABER keine soundkarte

angeben.

alsa und alsa-driver emergen (alsa-driver nach kernel-compi ist IMMER nötig)

modul deiner soundkarte laden usw (die von alsa haben vorne ein snd-xyz)

dich als user in der group audio eintragen

und jetzt müßte alles funzeln

Damian

----------

## Neotux

hi, also ich hab die soundkarte in /etc/modules.de/alsa angegeben.

und danach hab ich modules-update ich auch ausgeführt.

Alsa treiber hab ich auch nochmal emergt.

so, und in der gruppe audio bin ich jetzt auch.

aber es kommt immernoch das selbe Prob mit amixer...

also es geht leider immernoch nicht, hast du noch ne Idee?

----------

## mo-ca

also amixer is im packet alsa-utils drin

----------

## Neotux

ja ich hab ihn ja schon, ich krig ihn nur nich zum laufen...

Fehlermeldung: siehe oben

----------

## mo-ca

hast du mal geschaut, ob amixer in dem verzeichnis /usr/bin ist?

----------

## Neotux

ja, da isses schon, aber es geht nicht zu starten... 

#amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

----------

## Neotux

hi, also ich hab jetzt nochmal was ausprobiert. und zwar hab ich alles auf volle lautstärke gedreht, also die anlage und xmms, und es kommt ganz ganz leise...

also muss die soundkarte ja auch funzen, oder?

ergo es müsste doch am amixer liegen, oder?

was muss ich also noch machen?

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

probier es evtl. auch mal als root amixer oder mpg321 zu starten. Vieleicht gibt es doch noch ein Problem mit den Rechten...

für amixer solltest du folgende (grobe) Einstellungen haben:

```

amixer set Master 75% on

amixer set PCM 75% on

```

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Neotux

hi!

also das comando mpg312 gibts bei mir nicht,

und wenn ich eingebe: 

amixer set Master 75% on kommt wieder:

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

ich hab mal amixer info eingegeben, da kommt eine etwas detailiertere beschreibung:

"amixer: Control device 134549856 open error: No such file or directory"

----------

## slyzer

Moin,

ja mpg321 is ein Zusatzprogramm, kannst du aber ganz leicht mergen.

Welche Soundkarte hast du konkret? Hier hast du eine Liste der unterstützten Karten, vieleicht liegt es auch daran, dass sie noch nicht hundertprozentig unterstützt ist: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Neotux

hi, also ich hab die onboard soundkarte: via82c686, und hab sie auch als modul eingebunden. 

jetzt hab ich noch zusätzlich modprobe snd-via82xx gemacht. und er hat einfach ne neue zeile angefangen, ob das gut oder schlecht ist weiss ich nicht...

jedenfalls existiert immernoch das selbe Problem.

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

schau mal hier:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php3?company=VIA&card=&chip=via82c686a&module=via82xx

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Neotux

hier mal meine /etc/modules.d/alsa 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> 
> alias char-major-14 soundcore
> ...

 

also meiner meinung nach hab ich da alles korrect eingetragen, trotsdem sagt er bei alsa restart, no soundcards found.

muss ich da noch irgendwas machen?

----------

## slyzer

Hi Neotux,

hier mal meine config auf deine Treiber zurechtgeschneidert:

```

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-1 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-2 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-3 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-4 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-5 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-6 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-7 snd-via82xx

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

Danach ein 'modules-update' und ein kleiner restart. Vorallem die 'alias snd-card'-Zeilen können von Bedeutung sein. Kommentier deine Einstellungen mal aus und kopier die von oben mal komplett hinein.

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Neotux

hi, ich hab das jetzt mal gemacht, und es ist immernoch das gleiche.

wenn ich zb eingebe: alsactl store

bekomm ich die meldung: alsactl: sace_state:1047: No soundcards found...

was könnt ich da noch machen?

----------

## slyzer

Scheint so als wenn hier im deutschsprachigen Forum auch kaum jemand schonmal das Problem hatte, vieleicht hilft es, wenn du im Multimedia Forum postest. Oder such mal nach 'alsa no soundcard found via'

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Arenwino

Hi,

hast mal geschaut, ob /dev/mixer wirklich existiert?

"No such file or directory" hört sich nämlich stark danach an.

Ciao

Sebastian Drewke

----------

## Neotux

hi!

ich hab jetzt ermixer installiert und nun gehts...

lässt sich auch recht kompfortabel bedienen

----------

## fir3fly

Hi, im Alsa Paket gibts auch noch einen sehr netten alsamixer. Is bischen angenehmer als amixer.

Fir3fly

----------

## schannro

Hallo!

Ich hab das ganze verfolgt und gegebenfalls nachgemacht aber bei mir kommt immer noch kein sound raus.

dev/mixer exestiert

crw-------    1 schannro audio     14,   0 2003-03-17 16:27 /dev/mixer

Treiber:

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

 * Shutting down ALSA modules....

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1047: No soundcards found...                                                               

* Initialising ALSA....   [ ok ]                                                                                               

* Starting sound driver: snd-intel8x0 [ ok ] 

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

und  amixer kann ich nicht ausführen weil die Soundkarte nicht gefunden wird

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Beim starten von alasound kommt:

----------

## Neotux

hi, nimm ermixer der geht auch so, und leg die nicht gefundene datei an und schreib da "ermixer" rein... dann müsstes gehen

----------

